
AdMob just got blocked in China - baybal2
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/google-admob-ads-sdk/Admob$20onadfailedtoload$20Error$202$20in$20China$20since$202019$2F05$2F15$20or$20a$20few$20days$20earlier%7Csort:date/google-admob-ads-sdk/IPkuWFTzFhY/u8yFelBvBAAJ
======
luckylion
A country-wide ad block? The great firewall has some good uses, apparently.

